# What a baby



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's only 11 days old! Tangerine and Kumquat surprised me when I found this newborn and no others about 11 days ago. It's eyes are just starting to open.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That _is_ a big baby :shock: :lol:

(S)he's looking great! I once had a surprise litter of one. I was really worried that one baby wouldn't stimulate enough milk production and wondered if I should cull her but, just like yours, she was a giant squidgemouse. Such a pity she was champagne though :roll: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I had the same concerns, but this one is pretty obviously using all available nozzles...I just hope it continues to develop in a healthy manner. I imagine some mousies do suffer from gestational diabetes. So far though, I'm just impressed and I'm wondering if this isn't a good illustration of how culling litters can produce larger meeces. I've had singletons before, but they didn't not continue to be significantly bigger after the first 5 or 6 weeks.

As for your huge champagne mousie all I can think of (except for the fact of your intrinsic niceness): Pearls before swine. :lol:

Now a gigantic pearl baby would cause a REAL furor!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Wowzers. :shock:


----------

